# clutch release cylinder



## kimmi1787 (Nov 6, 2006)

where the heck is it located!!!! i need to bleed my clutch but i cant find the bleeder.... it's a 1996 maxima.....i'm going nuts!!!!!


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's on the front of the transmission, right next to where the bellhousing bolts to the engine block.

Looks like this: (these are from my '93, but yours looks very similar)









pic on the tranny: (engine block is the dark section on the left.. Radiator hose is what's in the right edge of the picture.)


----------

